# Guitar Coffee Table



## cdoves91 (Feb 24, 2013)

Something I did for someone special. In this picture its not quite finishef.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's a pretty great idea...love the reds. Post the completes piece when your get it done for us.

And welcome to the forums...


----------



## cdoves91 (Feb 24, 2013)

I will be sure to post the finished product! And thanks, it feels great to be here.


----------

